# Cpl Carol McInnis Gagetown



## Cansky (27 Jan 2010)

Carol Anne Gisele McInnis
1960-2010

Carol Anne Gisele McInnis (nee Ladouceur) 49, Oromocto, NB 
It is with great sadness that we announce the passing of our beloved Carol Anne Gisele McInnis on January 26th, 2010, after a long and courageous battle with cancer. Surrounded by her family and close friends she passed into God's hands with open arms. Your pain and suffering is now over, be at peace with the Lord and someday we will meet again. 
Carol was born in Niagara Falls, ON, 31 December 1960. She was married to Michael Daniel McInnis formerly of Georges River-Cape Breton, NS. She was the daughter of Irene Ladouceur-Lalonde (nee Morisette), Cornwall, ON and the late Roger Ladouceur, St. Gerome, QC. Besides her husband, Carol is survived by her 4 children, Matthew Bolwerk of Oromocto, NB; Chantal Bolwerk of Chilliwack, BC; Stephen McInnis at home and Madison McInnis at home. Carol is also survived by her step-father/Dad Florien Lalonde of Cornwall, ON; her 4 brothers/sisters, Conrad (Mary) of NH; Diane (Keith) Ladouceur-Shields of Prescott, ON; Stephen (Tracy) of Niagara Falls, ON; Lynn Ladouceur of Prescott, ON. Her in-laws, Veronica McInnis of George's River-Cape Breton, NS; Elmer (Karen) McInnis of Lincoln, NB; Cathy McInnis of George's River-Cape Breton, NS; Dale (Ramona) McInnis of Ft McMurray, AB; Linda (Doyle) Turner of Ft McMurray, AB; Patrick McInnis of George's River-Cape Breton, NS; Janet (Donnie) LeBlanc of Sydney Mines-Cape Breton, NS; and predeceased by brother in-law Stephen McInnis formerly of George's River-Cape Breton, NS. Carol will also be remembered by many nieces, nephews, aunts, uncles, cousins and dear friends. 

 Carol was a 22 year veteran of the Canadian Armed Forces. She served her country as a Medical Assistant at numerous bases across Canada. She loved her job deeply and enjoyed the camaraderie that the Forces brought to her life. Carol was also a very passionate hockey-mom who could be found sitting at the rink cheering on her children almost every weekend until her illness. Her personal quote to her kids when they played hockey was "work hard - play with your heart - have fun". This was how Carol lived life and how many will remember her. From the confines of the Base Hospital at CFB Gagetown, to the stands at Soldier's Arena or in the Garage at their home with friends; Carol was full of life. 
Cremation has taken place at the Oromocto Funeral Home and there will be no visitation. A funeral service in her honour will be held on 30 January 2010 at St. Vincent DePaul in Oromocto, NB at 11:00 a.m. officiated by Father Monte Peters. Carol's remains will be laid to rest at a later date in a private family service. 
In lieu of flowers, donation can be made to the Breast Cancer Society of Canada or the Military Family Fund. http://www.cfpsa.com/en/corporate/mfamily/history_e.asp. 


I had the pleasure of meeting her while at the medical clinic in Gagetown.  She fought breast Cancer with strenght and dignty.  RIP Carol.


----------



## ModlrMike (27 Jan 2010)

RIP Carol.


----------



## medicineman (27 Jan 2010)

RIP Carol.

MM


----------



## xo31@711ret (27 Jan 2010)

Shocked when I heard. I worked with Carol in Gagetown in the TMT room; RIP Carol; my condolences to her family.


----------



## BernDawg (27 Jan 2010)

RIP Soldier.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (28 Jan 2010)

I don't know Carol but I do know her niece Heather, my thoughts and prayers to the McInnis family...


----------

